# Ideas for making Christmas gifts....



## Ellen Marie (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't know if there is a thread on this or not, but I'm starting one.   I'm looking for ideas.... my friends and I don't buy gifts... we make gifts and exchange.   This year, I am making real Vanilla and candles for my friends.... and I might throw in a meal in a jar.....

Can you give me any ideas on what you do for your friends.... that doesn't cost a lot of money.  (And maybe other people are looking for items to make and exchange).... so help us out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 11, 2020)

You and your circle of friends could collaborate on a cookbook that contains a few recipes from each member of the group.  IMO it would make a nice keepsake in the years to come.

Another idea for the gardeners in the group would be to plant some flowering bulbs that could be coaxed to bloom in the weeks following Christmas or start some cuttings from house plants now that would be ready for gifting by Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> You and your circle of friends could collaborate on a cookbook that contains a few recipes from each member of the group.  IMO it would make a nice keepsake in the years to come.
> 
> Another idea for the gardeners in the group would be to plant some flowering bulbs that could be coaxed to bloom in the weeks following Christmas or start some cuttings from house plants now that would be ready for gifting by Christmas.


I especially love the cookbook idea


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

Crochet or knit skinny scarves.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2020)

How about Christmas tree ornaments.
A group of girlfriends did this one year and it was really fun. i still have those ornaments and think of these ladies every time I decorate our tree.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 11, 2020)

when niece was younger, we would have a "girls weekend".  we'd watch movies, play games, EAT and make gifts for her to give to her aunts/uncles, teachers, grands, etc.  at that time, her mom did "tastefully simple" home demos.  i found a copy-cat recipe and we put all the ingredients in quart mason jars.  she made labels with instructions on the back... including how you didn't have to use beer.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> You and your circle of friends could collaborate on a cookbook that contains a few recipes from each member of the group.  IMO it would make a nice keepsake in the years to come.
> 
> Another idea for the gardeners in the group would be to plant some flowering bulbs that could be coaxed to bloom in the weeks following Christmas or start some cuttings from house plants now that would be ready for gifting by Christmas.


<smiles>    I have three cookbooks in the past.... my mother's, my aunt's, and my personal one.... but good idea for sharing family/friend memories. 

I like the bulb/plant cuttings idea.... but very few friends of mine still own their homes, and those that do are like me, cutting back on flowers (outside) because of the work involved.   I could start some inside ivy cuttings.... hmmmm.... thanks.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Crochet or knit skinny scarves.


One to think about.... I like those dish clothes.... love them actually


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> How about Christmas tree ornaments.
> A group of girlfriends did this one year and it was really fun. i still have those ornaments and think of these ladies every time I decorate our tree.
> View attachment 122110


Oh.... I love this one.... and the added cinnamon smell.... to Christmas scents....


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I especially love the cookbook idea


My personal cookbook was set up by holidays with the meal plans for New Year's Day, Valentine's Day, Easter, etc.... The year before I did the book, I took pictures of the table at each holiday.... and included all the recipes cooked for that meal.... along with a couple paragraphs of memories on that holiday from the past.... I loved doing it... and the family loved the different approach.... 

For my aunt.... who has since passed, I put together her favorite recipes.... we worked on it together... and one time when she visited, I recorded her actual words answering the questions, "What did so-an-so like you to cook .... and tell me one think you liked about them."  She had nine children, and she gave me an audio page for each child, which went into the cookbook at the back.... her family knew we were working on that cookbook, but they never new until Christmas morning what their mother had to say about them.... a few tears were shed.   That cookbook IS a wonderful memory.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2020)

Home-baked goods are always appreciated. Shortbread cookies or fruitcake


----------

